# Access Privileges



## BigMacAttack (Jan 25, 2006)

Have a Mac-to-Mac-to-external hard drive set up. When attempting to connect to the external drive I get an error stating that I do not have enough access privileges. What does that mean and how do I get around it? This has just occurred recently and am in dire need of making this connection. Any help would be great.


----------



## powermac (Jan 26, 2006)

You will have to check the permissions on the drive, and adjust them accordingly, allowing you to read/write to the disk. You can get & change permissions by using the get info under the finder->file or Apple-I with the icon highlighted. At the bottom of the info viewer, you will see Ownership & Permissions. Here is where you will set the permission allowing yourself read/write access.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 26, 2006)

Either that, or simply check the "Ignore Permissions on this Volume" and then you'll be able to read/write it under any user account.


----------

